# "Fischt" diese Katze?



## A6er (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,
seit gestern fehlt mir ein kleiner Koi  

Und heute konnte ich erstmalig Nachbars liebes "Pussykätzchen" an meinem Teich beobachten.
Meint Ihr, das Vieh hat ihn gekillt?  

Die Bilder habe ich heute abend gemacht. Sind nicht so scharf, da ich nicht nah ran konnte bzw. den Digital-Zoom benutzen musste....
"Lauert" das Vieh schon auf den nächsten?


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

davon würde ich ausgehen...
das gleiche problem hatte ich bei meinem alten teich, besonders in der laichzeit, wenn die fische am rand zwischen den pflanzen zugange waren.

beim neuen teich habe ich den rand gleich erhöht um dieses risiko auszuschließen.zumindest weitgehend.

du wirst da wohl irgendwie absichern müssen, wenn du weitere verluste vermeiden willst...

gruß ulla


----------



## rut49 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo, Rüdiger,
ich kann Ulla`s Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Ich habe selbst schon gesehen, wie Nachbar`s Katze bei uns am "fischen" war, und das mit Erfolg. Der Nachbar hat`s natürlich abgestritten, bis ihm seine Katze ein Geschenk gebracht hat.
Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten, (Elektrozaun, Netz, usw. unw.) Mir gefällt alles 
nicht, und ich bin der Meinung, ist eben Natur!
Wenn es sich allerdings um wertvolle Kois handeln würde, müßte ich wohl umdenken. Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, daß es mir auch um jeden Goldi leidtut.
mfG Regina


----------



## Armin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hy,

das sieht auf jeden Fall nach Jagdstellung aus. Meine Katze lässt meine Fischle in Ruhe, die weiss , was gebacken ist, wenn ich sie erwische. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Ja,
ich würde auch sagen die Katze lauert  

Ist halt Natur, vielleicht hilft es schon ein paar Stöckchen um den Teich zu stecken und dann mit einer Schnur zu verbinden.

Unsere Katze jagd nur beim Nachbarn  Darum haben wir dort den Teich auch Abgesichert. Nun ist Ruhe


----------



## A6er (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hi,
na, das habe ich befürchtet.
Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt eine sauereri, dass man diese Viecher ständig auf seinem Grundstück erdulden muss.
Ständig die Katzenschei..... und Pis..... auf dem Rasen etc.  

Und nun auch noch das!

Wenn ich eine Katze wollte, würde ich mir sie selbst anschaffen.
Habe eigentlich keine Lust, irgendwelche Schnüre etc. um meinem Teich zu spannen, nur wegen dem blöden Vieh....

***
Das wäre dann eben auch nur "Natur"! :hai

edit by Frank: *** Absatz gelöscht, da er gegen geltende Boardregeln verstösst!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Sprich doch erst einmal mit deinem Nachbarn  
Vielleicht gibt es eine Lösung


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



> Ständig die Katzenschei..... und Pis..... auf dem Rasen etc



Moin 
Katzen schei* und pi* nicht auf den Rasen , sondern in die Blumenbeete.
Sicherlich nervt das was dir passiert, aber anstatt des Luftdruckgewehres nehme lieber einen __ Wasserschlauch oder eine Turbowasserpistole.
Einmal naß gemacht, kommt die Katze nicht wieder....

Oder du nimmst so was ... wenn er denn mal wach ist ... 52kg, 73cm und keine Katze in Sicht...


----------



## A6er (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Katzen schei* und pi* nicht auf den Rasen , sondern in die Blumenbeete.
> Sicherlich nervt das was dir passiert, aber anstatt des Luftdruckgewehres nehme lieber einen __ Wasserschlauch oder eine Turbowasserpistole.
> Einmal naß gemacht, kommt die Katze nicht wieder....
> ...



Das mit dem Wasserschlauch und der Wasserpistole gefällt mir  
Ich freue mich schon, auf den nächsten Besuch der Katze  :smoki


----------



## Barbara (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo Zusammen,

das mit dem *** ist doch wohl nicht Dein Ernst :evil 
Das ist nämlich wirklich Tierquälerei. Eine Wasserpistole reicht vollkommen aus.

Viele Grüße

Barbara

edit by Frank: Beitrag geändert, da vorhergehender gelöscht wurde!


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Rambo schrieb:
			
		

> Mach etwas *** rein in die pistole



Lieber Rambo (Nomen est omen? Viele Muckis, wenig Gehirn?)

Ich wünsch Dir auch mal ein bißchen *** in den Augen.



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ständig die Katzenschei..... und Pis..... auf dem Rasen etc.



Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich. Das macht keine normale Katze. Gibt es kleine Hunde in der Gegend? Marder? Igel?

Die Nummer mit dem Gartenschlauch funktioniert gut. Hab ich bei meinen eigenen Katzen auch gemacht.

edit by Frank: Beitrag wegen Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln geändert.


----------



## A6er (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Rambo schrieb:
			
		

> Mach etwas *** rein in die pistole



Danke (auch von der Katze) für Deinen Tip!!!!!! 

edit by Frank: Beitrag wegen Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln geändert.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ständig die Katzenschei..... und Pis..... auf dem Rasen etc.



Huhu wie schon geschrieben: Das machen Katzen nicht, sondern Igel oder Marder. Katzen verbuddeln ihre Hinterlassenschaften, nicht immer perfekt, aber grundsätzlich schon...



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, ein Bekannter hat ein ***



DAS hat meinen Nachbarn mal eine Tierarztrechnung von 250 € und eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gebracht, sowie eine Ordnungsstrafe von 500 € ...
Zum Glück hab ich das nicht mitbekommen und es war auch nicht meine Katze, ich hät ihm sein ***....

Ich kann solche Sprüche nicht mal zum Scherz ab,
immerhin reden wir hier über Lebewesen

Zur Teichsicherung: Du hast da so eine hüsche Teichumrandung aus Steinen
Vllt kannst du die höher bauen? Wenn die Katze nicht mehr ans Wasser kommt, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren und in den Teich zu plumpsen, dann lässt sie warscheinlich ab. Nur die wenigsten Katzen nehmen es in Kauf für einen __ Goldfisch ein Vollbad zu nehmen ...
Wasserspritzen usw werden nach meiner Erfahrung nichts bringen, weil die Katze nur lernt, dass sie nicht an den Teich darf, wenn du in der Nähe bist. Wenn du nicht da bist, kannste ja auch nicht meckern ;-)

edit by Frank: Beitrag wegen Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln geändert.


----------



## Crossbaer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> 
> das sieht auf jeden Fall nach Jagdstellung aus. Meine Katze lässt meine Fischle in Ruhe, die weiss , was gebacken ist, wenn ich sie erwische.
> 
> Gruß Armin



Das glaubst auch nur du!!  Katzen lassen sich zwar erziehen, aber nur solange du in der Nähe bist.. Danach macht die wieder was ihr in den Kopf kommt  

Gruß
Dirk (Katzen  und Teichbesitzer )


----------



## waterman (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo zusammen,
Wasser ist gut, am wirkungsvollsten dann, wenn die Katze dich dabei nicht orten/sehen kann. Ich habe es auch mal geschafft, unbemerkt (hoffe ich doch) die Gießkanne von oben laufen zu lassen und mich dabei versteckt.
Ich habe momentan Ruhe vor den Pussies meiner Nachbarn. Pi..en und Sch...en tun sie aberweiterhin in meine Beete.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Platin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo!



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt eine sauereri, dass man diese Viecher ständig auf seinem Grundstück erdulden muss.
> Ständig die Katzenschei..... und Pis..... auf dem Rasen etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Katzen machen das nicht?     :__ nase 
Ich kann Rüdiger nur bestätigen. Bei uns haben Nachbars Katzen:evil  mit Genüsslichkeit ihren Darm in die Gemüsebeete entleert. (lecker ) Das wurde des öfteren mit eigenen Augen gesehen, ist also keine Vermutung sondern Tatsache! Kommentare dazu geb ich lieber nicht ab sonst gibts

Ich durfte für über 200 Euronen einen Zaun setzten um die Infiltration zu stoppen. 
Das Geld hät ich lieber in den Bau meines Teiches investiert, aber egal was tut man nicht alles für die lieben Katzen.:nase 
Ist schon lustig wenn man die Viecher alle 2-3 Tage beim  erwischt, aber die eigene Katze nur auf der Durchreise (wenn überhaupt) erlebt.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor Nachbars Killer-Dackel würde Eure Katze anfallen, dann wär das Geschrei sicher auch groß...


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Jaha, in die Gemüsebeete!
Da kac*** meine Katzen auch hin.
(Da können sie kratzen = Instikt = nicht Diskussionswürdig) ;-)

Hier sprachen wir aber vom Vorwurf: Auf den Rasen

Und ja: Das Geschrei wäre gross, vor allem beim Dackel, wenn er einmal ne Ladung krallen in der __ Nase hat  
Der Rottweiler (schreibt man das so?) von den Nachbarn meiner Eltern macht jeder Katze Platz.

Aber normal haut die Katze ab, weil der Hund bellt, das ist hier halt zu laut. Und wenn der Hund die Katze dann erwischt, endet das meistens nicht so gut ...


----------



## Marlene (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

mein Kater hat auch - sehr erfolgreich - geangelt 
ich habe mich mit dem __ Wasserschlauch auf die Lauer gelegt und ihn voll erwischt 
Seither macht er einen großen Bogen um den Teich und wenn er doch mal etwas näher kommt, reicht ein langes "naaahhh??"

Es braucht vielleicht etwas Geduld, aber man braucht keine scharfen Geschütze um eine Katze zu vertreiben.

Liebe Grüße
Marlene


----------



## Armin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Crossbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaubst auch nur du!!  Katzen lassen sich zwar erziehen, aber nur solange du in der Nähe bist.. Danach macht die wieder was ihr in den Kopf kommt
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk (Katzen  und Teichbesitzer )



Hy,

meine Katzen haben zu Anfang auch die Fische belauert. Ich habe sie dann mehrfach nass gespritzt. Seitdem trinken sie nur noch und interessieren sich nicht mehr für die Jagd darauf. Meine beiden Katzen halten auch fremde Katzen vom Teich fern. Mein Kater auf dem Bild hat meinem Karashigoi immer den Kopf geleckt, ohne Scheiss  Leider vermisse ich ihn seit 6 Monate wahrscheinlich wegen einem dieser Katzenhasser hier aus dem Thread :evil , die ich auch in der  Nachbarschaft habe. Vor 2 Monaten kam meine Kätzin mit einer gebrochenen Rippe von einem stumpfen Tritt. Eine Schusswunde v. einem Luftgewehr hatte sie auch schon.
Wehe ich erwische mal einen dabei, wie er meiner Katze was antut. 
Ich weiss nicht wie grausam ich dann werden kann .

Wasser ist ein gutes, harmloses und nachhaltiges Mittel um Katzen fernzuhalten, die prägen sich das ein.

Gruß Armin


----------



## geecebird (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt eine sauereri, dass man diese Viecher ständig auf seinem Grundstück erdulden muss.
> Ständig die Katzenschei..... und Pis..... auf dem Rasen etc.



Naja, ich kann meinen Vorschreibern nur beipflichten. Katzen sind eigentlich sehr saubere Tiere. Was du auf dem Rasen findest ist wohl eher von einem Igel. Katzen hingegen kraben in der Erde/Sand ein Loch und buddeln anschließend alles wieder zu. Da solltest du eigentlich nichts sehen. 

Aber es stimmt, die beste Erziehungsmaßnahme ist verbotenes mit Wasser zu bekämpfen, im Haus mit einer kleiner Blumenspritze und außen halt mit dem __ Wasserschlauch.


----------



## Suse (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Bei unserer Katze brauchte  ich gar nicht mit dem __ Wasserschlauch neben dem Teich zu stehen. 
Das mit dem "nass spritzen" haben die Koi gleich selbst erledigt. 
Seit dem sind die Fische "ganz doll doof und da geh ich nicht hin".
Und wenn Katze mal Durst hat, paßt sie genau auf, 
wann die Rabauken sich zum Kampfgeschwader formieren 
und zum Angriff blasen und schon ist sie weg.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

hi
meine katze hat meistens nachts zugeschlagen.:evil 
war also nix mit nass spritzen. 
ich habe dann eine elekrozaun besorgt und habe seitdem ruhe.
ist zwar nicht feine englische art, aber mir ist sonst nix mehr eingefallen.
meine katze ignorierte nach kürzester zeit den teich völlig. 
und bei mir wars genau anders rum. ich hatte öftres mal eine gewischt bekommen als ich im wasser hantierte und irgendwann lernte selbst ich daraus.
der zaun ist jetzt schon über einem jahr aus und kein fisch fehlt.


----------



## geecebird (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hihihi,

ja, so ein Zucken kann schon schmerzen. Generell ist aber ein Thema, was man durchaus bei uns allen im Auge behalten sollte. Hat zwar weniger mit Katze und Zaun zu tun, aber ich missbrauche diesen Thread mal kurz.

*Vor Arbeiten im und am Wasser sollte man immer zuerst alle elektrischen Geräte spannungsfrei schalten!*


----------



## A6er (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

HI,
***

Ich ärgere mich am meisten darüber, dass man das so einfach hinehmen muss, dass die Katzen von irgendwelchen Leuten über fremde Grundstücke schleichen und dann auch noch Schaden anrichten.

Es wird immer nur von den armen Katzen berichtet, denen mann bloss nichts antuen soll, den lieben Viechern 

Und was ist mit den armen Koi?
Will gar nicht wissen, was das Mistvieh mit dem Fisch gemacht hat, bis er endlich qualvoll eingeganen ist. Der Koi ist auch "nur" ein Tier, genauso wie die Katze.

Jetzt kommen hier bestimmt wieder einige: Lass doch, ist doch Natur :evil 

Natur ist für mich, wenn z.B. ein __ Fischreiher einen Koi frisst. Auch wenn es genau so ärgerlich ist.
Der __ Reiher kommt hier *natürlich* vor, nicht die schei... Katzen!

edit by Frank: Beitrag wegen Verstoß gegen die Boardregeln geändert.


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Natur ist für mich, wenn z.B. ein __ Fischreiher einen Koi frisst. Auch wenn es genau so ärgerlich ist.
> Der __ Reiher kommt hier *natürlich* vor, nicht die schei... Katzen!




Stellt sich mir als Katzen und Reiherliebhaber die Frage :

Sind diese hochgezüchteten Farbkarpfen Natur 

Mir sind noch keine in den Teich geflogen.


----------



## midnite (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Stimme Eugen voll und ganz zu.

übrigens, ist dein teich ein Naturteich oder künstlich angelegt?


----------



## bussi67 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo zusammen 

Fakt aber ist doch :

*Katzen sind Haustier ,* und da gehören sie auch hin . 

Ins Haus !!!!

Und nicht in anderer Leute Garten .

Habe im moment auch Probleme mit drei Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft , und ich werde alles unternehmen , die Viecher los zu werden .so oder so .   

Wie schon geschrieben .

*Katzen gehören ins Haus !!!*

In diesem Sinne 

mfg Dirk


----------



## A6er (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				bussi67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Fakt aber ist doch :
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer, der mich *richtig versteht *


----------



## Platin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo!


			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ärgere mich am meisten darüber, dass man das so einfach hinehmen muss, dass die Katzen von irgendwelchen Leuten über fremde Grundstücke schleichen und dann auch noch Schaden anrichten.
> 
> Es wird immer nur von den armen Katzen berichtet, denen mann bloss nichts antuen soll, den lieben Viechern
> 
> ...


Genau so is'ses!   

Wer sich einen Hund o.ä. anschafft macht sein Grundstück doch auch "weglaufsicher." Warum ist das bei Katzen anders? Warum muss der Geschädigte handeln?


----------



## midnite (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich einen Hund o.ä. anschafft macht sein Grundstück doch auch "weglaufsicher." Warum ist das bei Katzen anders?



was sollen denn Katzenhalter tun? eine 10m hohe Mauer um's Grundstück errichten??? :crazy 

Nein, nein, Katzen sind nunmal Freiläufer. In der Rechtssprechung ist dies wohl auch anerkannt.

Aber es gibt auch andere wege euren Koi's zu schutzen
z.B.:

sogar aus südost Asien

es soll für menschen nur dann riechbar sein, wenn die blätter an einander gerieben werden.


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

hallo

ich nochmal....

es ist schon befremdlich, wie jeder so seine tierliebe* differenziert.
katzen fangen fische weil es ihrem jagdtrieb entspricht.
und katzen sind sowohl haustiere als auch freigänger!
auch ich hatte probleme mit nachbarkatzen und war frustriert. ABER es wäre mir nie in den sinn gekommen SO ODER SO ( was immer das auch bedeuted bei dem einen oder anderen) zu reagieren.
wir legen künstlich einen teich an, der so natürlich wie möglich sein soll.wir setzen  fische ein und fragen nicht, ob ihnen das gewässer wohl gefällt oder sie lieber ihre freiheit hätten irgendwo, wo *natürlich* im wahrsten sinne der bedeutung ist.
erschießen wir am besten alle __ reiher, katzen, marder, raben , elstern und überhaupt alles, was dem koi und seinem teich schaden zufügen könnte. 

es gibt möglichkeiten katzen daran zu hindern ,den teich als ihr privates jagdrevier zu nutzen. dazu wurden beispiele genannt.
 der gemüsegarten kann wirkungsvoll geschützt werden mit ein paar pflanzen dieser art:
«Verpiss-Dich-Pflanze» gegen Hund und Katz 
auch hier beschrieben:

http://www.flowerdreams.de/pflanzenportal/tippstricks/verpissdichpflanze/


möglichkeiten gibt es immer, auch solche, die keinem tier ein leid unnötig zufügen!

mfg
ulla

die inzwischen zu ihrem dackelgespann auch 2 katzen hat .

@ midnite : da waren wir wohl relativ zeitgleich zugange mit gleichem gedanke betreffs der pflanze....


----------



## rut49 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Ein fröhliches "hallo" an alle,
Katzen bei mir am Teich sind mir auch nicht gerade sympathisch, aber von den KO Methoden, wie hier geschrieben wird, halte ich nun wirklich nichts.
Katzen sind eben nicht nur HAUSTIERE, die man so erziehen kann wie Hunde! Bei mir gibt`s mind. 6 Katzen am Teich und ich wäre sie lieber heute als morgen los!!! Warum ich nichts unternehme habe ich schon geschrieben. Und nun möchte ich noch zweierlei klarstellen: Katzen sch...en NICHT nur zwischen Gemüse und Blumen und verbuddeln es dann. Nein, sie sch...en auch auf Betonplatten und verbuddeln gar nichts. (Ich hab`s gesehen, sonst würde ich`s nicht schreiben). Und die "Verpißdich-Pflanze" ist keinen Cent wert, die "juckt" die Katzen überhaupt nicht.
Jetzt kann weiter diskutiert werden.
mfG Regina


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

*Hallo,

die "KO-Methoden" gegen Katzen (und andere Tiere) werden ab sofort unterlassen!

Es kann sachlich weiter diskutiert werden wie man Katzen am besten vom Teich fern halten kann.
Aber es werden definitiv keine Beiträge mehr geduldet, in denen beschrieben, bzw. dazu aufgerufen wird, einem anderen Lebewesen Schaden zuzufügen!

Frank
Mod-Team*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Danke Frank  

Ihr seid doch alle selber schuld wenn ihr eure Teiche nicht absichert, ich selbst habe derbe Verluste wegen einem __ Reiher hinnehmen müssen.
Aber ich gebe mir die Schuld, nicht dem Reiher. 

*Baut die Teiche so, das die lieben Tierchen keinen Schaden anrichten können und fertig. *

Und solltet ihr dazu nicht fähig sein, dann sucht euch ein anderes Hobby.

Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn die Mietzekatzen den Garten voll**** aber ich komme damit gut zurecht.


----------



## Taetzchen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				rut49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun möchte ich noch zweierlei klarstellen: Katzen sch...en NICHT nur zwischen Gemüse und Blumen und verbuddeln es dann. Nein, sie sch...en auch auf Betonplatten und verbuddeln gar nichts. (Ich hab`s gesehen, sonst würde ich`s nicht schreiben)



Kann dies nur bestätigen. Unser Nachbarskater kackt auch überall hin, wo es ihm gerade passt. Das nervt mich ziemlich, aber dagegen kann man halt nichts tun. Außerdem mag ich Katzen sehr gerne, habe selbst zwei - aber die laufen nicht frei herum. 

Gruß von Katharina,
auf deren Teichumrandung heute wohl ein Igel sein Geschäftchen gemacht hat.


----------



## Platin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo! Das Thema scheint heiß zu sein.



			
				midnite schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen denn Katzenhalter tun? eine 10m hohe Mauer um's Grundstück errichten??? :crazy


10m hohe Mauer? _Was hast Du den für Katzen?  _


			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich durfte für über 200 Euronen einen Zaun setzten um die Infiltration zu stoppen.



Mich ärgert nur, dass Ich einen neuen Zaun hinstellen muss (und ordentlich € dafür ausgebe) um Nachbars(2x) Katzen von ihren Geschäft u.ä. abzuhalten.

Und solche Pflanzen, Pulver oder elektrischen Geräte gegen Katzen/Hunde... alles schon da gewesen, kannste vergessen. 
Finde ich nicht lustig was sich einige Katzenhalter erlauben. Vorne Hof/Straße is zu gefährlich, da wird die Mietze einfach hinten rausgelassen und kann sich schön beim Nachbar austoben. Kein Wunder, dass man dann gerne zur Handpumpe greifen möchte.
Und mit ins Beet zu , nach Fischen zu angeln ist es ja nicht getan. Da wird an den Vorbau gepieselt, an die Autos, an die Blumen...

Hier will niemand irgendwelche __ Reiher, Marder usw. töten, es ging nur um Katzen. 




D also die Katzen fernhalten vom Teich/Garten lebendig versteht sich)
Nicht das ich jetzt als Katzen-hassen/-quäler an den Pranger gestellt werde: Nach den Katzen wurde höchstens mal ein Klumpen Dreck geworfen:shock, mehr auch nicht. 
Nicht mal getroffen hab ich. Unsere Katze verirrt sich so gut wie nie in den Garten, schon komisch.


----------



## michael_j (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

kinners kinners, so viele Einträge kann ich gar nicht zitieren wenn ich überall meinen Senf dazu geben muss.

Fangen wir mal vorn an: Ja die Katze sieht da was, was sie Jagen will/wird. Ob es ein Fisch ist oder ein Blatt welches auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich habe seid 26 Jahren Katzen und behaubte mal frech, ich weiss wovon ich rede.

Katzen kacken nicht einfach so hin. Sind doch keine Hunde (ersetze Hund durch irgendein Tier).... Sie verbuddeln. Alles andere kackt einfach dumm rum.

Schreibe hier im Forum wie du gegen ein Tier tätig wurdest. Ich zeige dich an!

So jetzt zur Lösung eures Problems. Ihr möchtet nicht, das die Katze des Nachbarn, ein zufällig durchreisender __ Reiher, der Hund vom Schwager und und und in eurem Garten ist. Dann geht in den Laden und kauft einen Reiherschreck. Hilft auch gegen den Nachbarsjungen der nur mal seinen Ball aus eurem Garten holen will, weil dieser zufällig über Hecke gebolzt wurde.

 cheers


----------



## simon (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

hallo zusammen
ich kann das garnicht fassen mit welcher selbstverständlichkeit hingenommen wird das man als grundstück/garten/teichbesitzer seinen besitz gegen die katzen verteidigen muss.
ich lese hier immer natur,natur und natur
wer hat das recht über wertigkeit der tiere zu urteilen??
sind katzen mehr wert als fische??
müssen wir teichbesitzer das einfach hinnehmen das NACHBARSKATZE 
meine fische killt und nichtmal frisst?? ist das wieder die natur??
   

ich halte mich auch für einen tierfreund und habe nun genug nachbarskatzen geschützt,aber bei mir is auch ende.
als erstes hab ich meinen teich eingezäunt
als zweites hab ich die katzen nachts selbst verjagt
als drittes hab ich den nachbarn gebeten seine katze im haus zu lassen

und als viertes hab ich nun meinen hund,bisher kam sie abends mit rein  und haustür zu.
aber seid es warm wird  bleibt die tür auf,hundi verteidigt eh die burg  gegen alle eindringlinge  selbst mücken werden gejagt

und falls nun ein ganz schlauer auf die idee kommt  von wegen  tierquälerei usw.
nun sage ich eben mal   ist das nicht auch NATUR??
gruss simon


----------



## newbiex (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> 
> das sieht auf jeden Fall nach Jagdstellung aus. Meine Katze lässt meine Fischle in Ruhe, die weiss , was gebacken ist, wenn ich sie erwische.
> 
> Gruß Armin



Und wie hast du das geschafft (mit welchen Mitteln) ? Ich kann meiner Katze das "Fischteichwildern" ums ?!=")§/$%!! :evil -Verrecken (sorry), nicht austreiben ! Hab da schon etliches versucht. Die bringt mich noch ins Grab ! Hat am Sonntag den letzten Goldie aus'm Teich gekillt. Nu isses nur noch ein "Froschteich" (1x __ Grasfrosch)
Oder soll ICH SIE lieber ins Grab bringen ! (No, könnt ich niemals tun, echt !)

Gruß, newbiex.


----------



## newbiex (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem __ Wasserschlauch und der Wasserpistole gefällt mir
> Ich freue mich schon, auf den nächsten Besuch der Katze  :smoki



Also bei meiner Katze bringt das jedenfalls garnix (nicht auf Dauer) ! Aber versucht's halt selber mal. Viel "Spaß" dabei. Ich glaub da net dran, dass es was bringt ! Oder liegt es evtl. daran, dass sich meine Katze für "Catwoman" hält, da sie kastriert ist und etwas irre ist im Kopp. Na ich weiß auch net ? Die ist jedenfalls die reinste "Goldfischkillermaschine" ! Kennt jemand dieses Gerät von Conrad mit Bewegungssensor und Signal im Ultraschallbereich, zur wirksamen Bekämpfung der Katzen/Hunde in dessen näherer Umgebung ? Reichweite ist glaube ich ca. 70 m². Bringt das Teil was ???

Gruß, newbiex.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hi,

bei so "ernsten" Themen halte ich mich eigentlich zurück.

Obwohl ich lieber ein bißchen rumalbere muß ich zu diesem Schriet mal ernsthaft sagen:

Ich habe bisher immer gedacht alle Teichliebhaber sind Tierfreunde.

Tja, falscher Irrtum.... da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## bussi67 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo zusammen 

nochmal ich 

Hier sollte eigentlich nur von " Katzen " die Rede sein . 

Habe in diesem Thread auch schon gelesen das einige die Katzen mit Reihern und Hunde vergleichen .  

Vor Reihern schütze ich mich als Teichbesitzer selber ( wie auch immer, der eine so , der andere so  ) , da der __ Reiher in der freien Natur lebt .

Hunde haben irgendwo ein Herrchen , welcher auf Ihn aufpasst , oder aufzupassen hat , duch Zwinger , anleinen etc. , oder wenigstens das der Hund auf dem eigenen Grunstück bleibt .

*Und so sollte es auch mit Katzen sein !!* 

Nicht der Teichbesitzer , sondern das Herrchen oder Besitzer der Katze sollte dafür sorgen das die Katze nicht auf anderen Grundstücken rumschleicht . 

Wie auch immer .


Noch mal zum Thema , Katzen wildern  , fressen Fische , oder nicht !!

Das kann man mit Sicherheit nicht verallgemeinheitlichen .

Bei dem einen wird es so , bei dem anderen so sein .

Kurzes Beispiel : ( __ Wasserschildkröten , gehören eigentlich auch nicht in diesen Thread !!)

Drei Bekannte von mir haben , und ich hatte, jeweils eine im Teich .

Bei den Bekannten von mir wurden die Fische von den __ Schildkröten in Ruhe gelassen . Als ich meine bei mir in meinen alten Goldfischteich setzte fing sie sofort an zu jagen , und biss mir zwei Goldfiche tot !

Und so denke ich , wird es auch mit den Katzen sein .


Ich bin davon überzeugt , das bei einigen Katzen rumlaufen , die wildern !!

In diesem Sinne 

mfg Dirk


----------



## bussi67 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe hier im Forum wie du gegen ein Tier tätig wurdest. Ich zeige dich an!




Ich werds hier nicht genauer Beschreiben !!

Aber :

Auf meinem Grundstück mache ich was ich will !!

Ein Gerichtsurteil von vor ca. 3 Wochen !! ( Kann es dummerweise im moment nicht finden ) 

Ein Katzenhasser installierte auf seinem Grundstüch so eine Art kleine Klappfalle , oder Bärenfalle  .
Eine Katze geriet mit Ihren Vorderbeinen in die Falle .
Der Katzenhasser wurde zu 250 Euro Geldstrafe verurteilt !! ( was bei weitem nicht den Preis eines guten Koi's aufwiegt )

Aber nicht weil er Katzen fing , das durfte er ( auf seinem Grundstück ), sondern nur weil die Katze nicht sofort tot war , und es Tierquälerei war .

Also : auf meinem Grundstück .....

mfg  Dirk


----------



## ra_ll_ik (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



> Es kann sachlich weiter diskutiert werden wie man Katzen am besten vom Teich fern halten kann.
> Aber es werden definitiv keine Beiträge mehr geduldet, in denen beschrieben, bzw. dazu aufgerufen wird, einem anderen Lebewesen Schaden zuzufügen



[OT]Diese Art der Zensur kann ich nicht unterstützen.
Es kommen halt Emotionen hoch, keine Frage, aber hier handelt es sich immer noch um eine Diskussionsplattform.
Klar, da kommen dann auch Beiträge vor, die zwar den Boardregeln entsprechen, aber gegen den guten Geschmack sind.
Diese verschiedenen Meinungen sollte man dulden und eventuell auch ein wenig Verständnis entgegenbringen und nicht rigoros unterbinden.
Von daher gibt´s von mir ein Kopfschütteln  
[/OT]


----------



## rut49 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo, Michael j.,

Zitat:
Katzen ka..en nicht einfach irgendwo hin

 Und sie tun es doch! Ich will mich hier nicht mit dir streiten, ich hab`s gesehen und basta!!!
mfG Regina


----------



## Armin (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Moin,

ich finde diese Aufrufe mit Abknallen, Tabasco,  Bärenfallen  aufstellen unter aller Sau.  
Leute , die so drauf sind, sollten keine Tiere halten dürfen. 

Vielleicht sollte man auf solche Herrschaften auch mal ansitzen, weil sie die Menschheit und die Fauna stören durch ihre Herrschsucht auf dem eigenen Grundstück. Diese Leute zerstören sicherlich auch Vogelnester, die kaken ja auch alles voll....:? 

Ich finde den Appell richtig, hier nicht weitere Anleitungen zum Töten von Tieren zu geben. :evil 

Wie war das noch mit dem Untertan machen auf dieser Erde .....

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				newbiex schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie hast du das geschafft (mit welchen Mitteln) ? Ich kann meiner Katze das "Fischteichwildern" ums ?!=")§/$%!! :evil -Verrecken (sorry), nicht austreiben ! Hab da schon etliches versucht. Die bringt mich noch ins Grab ! Hat am Sonntag den letzten Goldie aus'm Teich gekillt. Nu isses nur noch ein "Froschteich" (1x __ Grasfrosch)
> Oder soll ICH SIE lieber ins Grab bringen ! (No, könnt ich niemals tun, echt !)
> 
> Gruß, newbiex.



Hy,

wie schon gesagt, mit Wasserstrahl unmittelbar beim Ansitzen der Katze am Teich. Eine etwas härtere Methode wäre die Katze zu greifen und kurz in den Teich zu tauchen. Das merkt sie sich ihr *Leben* lang.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Mondlicht (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

So Leute, nun kommt mal wieder runter.
Zunächst mal sollten sich die Verfechter beider Seiten an die eigene __ Nase fassen und überlegen, was Ihr(!) selbst dazu beitragen könnt, um Ärger mit Katzen zu vermeiden, anstatt pauschal die andere Seite zu verteufeln. 
- Legt Eure Teichränder hoch genug an, damit die Minitiger nicht mehr so ohne 
   weiteres angeln können. Im Zweifelsfalle sind Wasserduschen mit Eimer ,                 Schlauch oder Wasserpistole durchaus legitim, denke ich mal.

- Und die Katzenhalter sollten versuchen, den Freigang ihrer Tiere zu kontrollieren, wenn bekannt ist, das ein Gartenteich in Nähe ist, anstatt sich sich achselzuckend hinzustellen und behaupten, "das ist eben die Natur".

Wenn beide Seiten an sich arbeiten, klappt`s auch mit dem Nachbarn.
Und Anzeige Drohungen haben meiner Ansicht nach im Forum auch nix zu suchen.


----------



## bussi67 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde diese Aufrufe mit Abknallen, Tabasco,  Bärenfallen  aufstellen unter aller Sau.
> Leute , die so drauf sind, sollten keine Tiere halten dürfen.




*Es war kein Aufruf mit der Bärenfalle !!!*

Es wurde lediglich ein Gerichtsurteil zitiert !!

mfg Dirk


----------



## sabine71 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Jetzt äußere ich mich auch mal dazu.

wir haben 3 Katzen, 2 Aquarien und einen 20.000 ltr. Teich mit Koi drin.

Die Katzen lieben es aus dem Teich zu trinken und haben bis heute noch keinen einzigen Fisch aus dem Teich geangelt.

Man kann einen Teich katzensicher anlegen, indem man im außenbereich einen Teil Flachwasser macht (muß ca. 30 - 50 cm sein), in den die Fische nicht hinkommen und die Katzen nicht hingehen weil sie nasse füße bekommen.

An einer Stelle in unserem Teich kommen die Koi bis an den Rand, auf dem unsere Katzen auch liegen und die Fische beobachten. Die Koi haben das von sich aus geregelt und die Katze im Rudel dermaßen nassgespritzt, das sie danach die Schnauze voll hatte und es nicht nochmal versucht hat.

Katzen verbuddeln Ihr geschäft immer. Was im Garten auf den Wegen oder im Rasen so rumliegt kann auch von anderen tieren stammen, wie z.B. Igel, Fuchs, Marder, Waschbär etc.
Unkastrierte Katzen/Kater markieren übrigens Ihr Revier und "pissen" überall hin. Ein gespräch mit dem entsprechenden Katzenbesitzer hilft im übrigen.


Ich habe eine absolute antipathie gegen jegliche Gewalt an Tieren und muß sagen das in der Natur das Gesetzt fressen und gefressen werden gilt.

Koi fressen den fischnachwuchs, Füchse wildern und suchen sich kaninchen oder andere "kleintiere", __ Schlangen fressen Mäuse und Igel die __ Würmer.
(Es gibt übrigens auch in Deutschland Wildkatzen)

Ich kann ab und zu einen Eisvogel beobachten, der __ Moderlieschen aus dem Teich holt und direkt am Teich verspeist. Das ist nun mal Natur.

Wer seinen Teich absolut sicher machen möchte, der spannt Elektrodraht drum herum, damit kein anderes Tier mehr die Tiere vernaschen kann.

So, mache jetzt schluß, schreibe mich sonst noch hier dumm und dusselig.


----------



## Barbor (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Hallo 

Ich finde das ihr ein wenig übertreibt. 
Leben und Leben lassen das ist doch das Motto, Katzen gehören genauso zu den Haustieren wie unsere Fische , Hunde usw.. 
Durch unseren Garten leif auch immer die Katze vom Nachbarn, bis unser Hund die entdeckt hatte, der jagte die Mieze durch den Garten. Jetzt läuft die Katze vor dem Haus vorbei, nicht mehr durch den Garten.
Ich finde wie auch schon erwähnt die Reiherfalle sehr gut, alles andere ist Quälerei.

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## geecebird (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Puh, das Thema ist ja noch richtig hoch gekocht worden und Emotionen wurde freier Lauf gelassen...

Meine persönliche Meinung hierzu ist, dann man Katzen nicht Hunden vergleichen kann, weil Katzen Freigänger sind und daher den Drang haben, draußen herum zu laufen, zu spielen und zu jagen. Das ist deren natürlicher Drang.

Mir ist die oben genannten Rechtssprechung eigentlich ziemlich egal. Mich bestürzt hier allerdings, dass es hier User zu geben scheint, die in Teich- und Fischfragen sich als tierlieb kennzeichnen wollen, bei anderen Rassen das dann aber plötzlich anders sehen. 

Ich nehme mal den persönlichen Vergleich:
Wenn ein __ Reiher lauernd auf der Garage sitzt finde ich das eigentlich auch nicht lustig, weil er ja einen Koi futtern könnte. Ich würde ihn aber maximal verjagen, ihm aber nie etwas zu leide tun können. Ohnehin sind diese Geschöpfe recht interessant zu beobachtende Vögel. So sollte es auch mit Katzen oder allen anderen Lebewesen sein. Einige Einstellungen hier machen mich schon wirklich nachdenklich...


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Moin zusammen.

Wir hatten das Thema beim __ Reiher und nun sind wir bei den Katzen. Prima!
Wenn wir hier Aufrufe zu unter Strafe stehenden Taten lesen, werden diese entsprechend unkenntlich gemacht. 

Meint Ihr, ich oder einer der anderen Admins möchte für Euch die Zeche zahlen? Würdet Ihr das für irgendwelche wildfremden Leute tun? Wahrscheinlich würdet Ihr das noch nicht mal für die nähere Verwandtschaft machen. 
Für uns ist das hier Hobby.... und soll es auch bleiben.

Gebt Euch solche Tips per PN oder Mail - aber ganz sicher nicht öffentlich über ein Forum, wo "Gott und alle Welt" mitliest!
Oder sagt Ihr auch unter Zeugen, dass Ihr morgen mal kurzerhand den verhaßten Nachbarn zusammen schlagt bzw. lasst Euch Tips dazu geben und schreitet anschließend zur Tat? 

*Das ist unser Standpunkt dazu - fertig!* Die neuere Rechtssprechung gegenüber Forenbetreibern ist alles andere, als eindeutig in solchen Dingen. Dem müssen auch wir Rechnung zollen.


Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema.
http://forum.kijiji.de/about31960-0-asc-0.html
(auf der zweiten Seite ist eine Menge an Gerichtsurteilen aufgelistet)

Zusätzlich möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass wohl Katzen, Wellensittiche u.ä. "zahme" Haustiere in der normalen Privat-Haftpflichtversicherung enthalten sind. (solche Aussagen fand ich mehrfach im www)
Wenn Ihr zweifelsfrei beweisen könnt, dass Nachbars Katze Euren Koi/Fisch verletzt/getötet hat, dann verlangt Schadensersatz! Wo der Nachbar dann die Kohle dafür hernimmt (Geldbörse oder Versicherung), kann Euch doch egal sein. 
Mein Hund hat z.B. meinen Wellensittich vor Jahren indirekt ums Leben gebracht. Und, hab ich da gleiches mit gleichem vergolten? Nein, denn es sind Tiere ohne menschlichen Verstand.

Wie kann man sich eigentlich selbst ernsthaft als "tierlieb" bezeichnen und dann mit einer Schußwaffe oder sonstigem nach dem Leben eines anderen Tieres trachten - ebenfalls, ohne es essen zu wollen (was hier ja teilweise den Katzen vorgehalten wird)?! 
Das geht mir nicht in den Kopf!

Ich bin froh um jede Maus, die meine beiden aus den Wiesen hier fangen und zu 80 bis 90% auch fressen. Vögel erwischen sie zum Glück so gut wie keine - trotz Vogelfütterung im Winter und einigen Nestern auf dem Grundstück!
Einem jungen __ Star konnte ich letzte Woche gerade noch das Leben retten.... da hat aber auch schon die laute Ansprache gereicht, um den Kater in die Schranken zu weisen. Der Jungvogel war vom Strommast (Nest) irgendwie in unserer Wiese gelandet. Der dicke Kater kommt ganz sicher keinen Beton-Strommasten hochgeklettert. 

Strom hat übrigens eine gute Wirkung auf die Samtpfoten, was ich selbst schon live an unserem Koppelzaun sehen konnte. Und so ein Weidezaun mit der richtigen Höhe und fast unsichtbarer Litze hält gleich noch den Reiher ab.
Nur, 100%ige Sicherheit wird es nie geben!


Es gibt allerdings durchaus Katzen, die Ihre Notdurft nicht verbuddeln - leider.
Entweder haben sie es nie gelernt, oder es handelt sich um äußerst dominate (unkastrierte?) Tiere. Normale Hauskatzen verbuddeln ihren Kot, weil sie den Menschen als "Chef"=dominater ansehen und ihn nicht mit ihrem Geruch belästigen wollen.
Meine beiden verbuddeln immer, wenn sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben - im hohen Gras natürlich manchmal reichlich schwierig....
Die "Dame" läuft auch einen Maschendrahtzaun im Bereich der Stützsäule und der dicke Kater eine 1,8m (höher hier nur per Bauantrag) hohe Mauer senkrecht nach oben. Wie soll also eine Einfriedung Eurer Meinung nach aussehen?


> Amtsgericht Mannheim AZ 9 C 5/84
> 
> ...Ihrem natürlichen Instinkt folgend, verläßt die Hauskatze bei Freilauf Haus und Hof ihres Halters und dringt, je kleiner die Grundstücke des Halters und der Nachbarn sind, um so öfters in die Grundstücke der Nachbarn ein. Weil dieses Verhalten in der in ihr wirkenden Wildnatur als Raubtier begründet ist, ist nach Auffassung des Gerichtes, durch das Eindringen der Hauskatze in fremde Grundstücke das Tatbestandsmerkmal der Beeinträchtigung gemäß § 1004 BGB selbst dann nicht erfüllt, wenn die Katze dort gelegentlich Exkremente ausscheidet....


Quelle


----------



## laolamia (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist die oben genannten Rechtssprechung eigentlich ziemlich egal. Mich bestürzt hier allerdings, dass es hier User zu geben scheint, die in Teich- und Fischfragen sich als tierlieb kennzeichnen wollen, bei anderen Rassen das dann aber plötzlich anders sehen.



das moechte ich mal unterschreiben.
die gleiche diskussion hatte ich mit meinem nachbarn: thema insektenhotel und __ wildblumen 

gruss marco


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Alsoo,

auf den Bildern von A6er im Ausgangspost kann ich nur eine Katze entdecken,die gebannt ins Wasser schaut.
Wer von uns hat das nicht auch schon mal gemacht ?
Utensilien wie Angel oder Kescher kann ich keine entdecken.

Ergo : NEIN, die Katze fischt nicht !  

Nachdem hier einige Koiliebhaber offentsichtliche Probleme mit der Tierwelt haben, ein guter Rat :

Kommt diesen fischmordenden Tieren einfach zuvor !   

Angelt selbst, das soll entspannen  

http://www.eslohe.net/index.html

Und wenn ihr erfolgreich seit, gibt es einen leckeren gegrillten Honig-Koi :

http://www.eslohe.net/html/rezepte_2.html


Also dann : PETRI HEIL


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Das war mal echt klasse Eugen


----------



## sanny (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Moin!
Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit, einen (normalen) Rasensprenger mit einem (normalen) Bewegungsmelder zu koppeln. 
Heißt, bei Bewegungen am Teich wird eine kurze, "erfrischende" Dusche ausgelöst.
Hat bei Bekannten gut geklappt. 
Man steht ja leider nun mal nicht rund um die Uhr mit dem Gartenschlauch parrat. 
Und Miez und Co. wissen nicht, woher es kam, verbinden die "Abreibung" also auch nicht mit der Anwesenheit des Gartenteichbesitzers.
__ Reiher und Co. werden schon allein durch das Zischen des anspringenden Rasensprengers und der entstehenden Bewegung verscheucht.

Und es entsteht ein nachhaltiger Eindruck.....aber kein nachhaltiger Schaden!

Liebe Grüße, sanny


----------



## laolamia (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

und der rasen wird gesprengt


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



> Wer sich durch fremde Katzen in seinem Garten gestört fühlt, ist empfindlicher als der 'normale' Durchschnittsbürger. Das überspitzte Empfinden eines Gestörten kann aber nicht dazu führen, daß ein Katzenbesitzer seine Tiere nicht mehr artgerecht halten kann. Auslauf aber ist für viele Hauskatzen artgerecht. Az.: 11 C 463/84 Amtsgericht Bonn



Unser Zusammenleben wird von Gesetzen und Gerichten geregelt. 
So urteilte ein Gericht in Bonn ! 

Andere Gerichte urteilen, das man eine Katze (pro Nachbar) zu dulden habe, aber nicht mehrere. 

Und dann gibts da auch noch jede Menge Urteile, über freilebende Katzen, die zwar vom Nachbarn gefüttert werden, aber diesem nicht gehören.,... auch diese sind zu dulden.

Vielleicht gibt das ja etwas Klarheit darüber, wer hier im Thread auf der richtigen(?) Seite steht. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf
 ... der mal wieder froh ist das er nicht zu den "Gestörten"
gehört, wenigstens nicht nach Auffassung  des AG Bonn


----------



## Joachim (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

... meine Güte - die Sonne muss ja aber auch sowas von brennen.  (nicht auf meine Vor-Beitragsverfasser zu beziehen!  )

Sorry! Aber mal im Ernst, ich frag mich was das ganze soll - es wurden (mehrfach) sehr gute Ratschläge gegeben (Reiherschreck, __ Wasserschlauch, Weidezaun/Schlaggerät) und einige, wo mir für deren Beführworter die Worte fehlen.

Wo ist bitteschön das Problem? Ne Unmenge Geld ausgeben für "den" tollsten, besten, supi-dupi Koi (von der Koi-Teich-Technik gar nicht zu reden) und dann an den (im Verhältnis) paar __ Kröten für ein oder 2 Reiherschreck zerbrechen wollen?  

Schlimm mit anzusehen/zu lesen ... :crazy 

Ein großes *DANKE!* an die mit echter Tierliebe, Vernunft und Verstand geschlagenen. 

EDIT: 
@Dirk alias bussy
Meinst du vielleicht dieses "Gerichtsurteil":
http://reittreff.foren-city.de/topic,2174,-tierhasser-jagt-katzen-mit-fangeisen.html

Dazu fällt mir nur noch eines ein: 


> Lass die Leute reden und lächle einfach mild
> Die meisten Leute haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild
> Und die besteht nun mal, wer wüsste das nicht
> Aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht


Zitat: Beste Band der Welt - Die Ärzte (Lasse reden)


----------



## geecebird (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes *DANKE!* an die mit echter Tierliebe, Vernunft und Verstand geschlagenen.



100% agree! Die *Tierliebe *sollte im Vordergrund stehen und da mache ich *keine *Ausnahme... äh, OK, ich finde __ Spinnen fies, aber das ist eine psychische Störung bei mir


----------



## Armin (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Ahoi,

hier ist auch noch eine tierfreundliche Methode :

http://www.ciao.de/Multivet_SSSCat_Katzenfernhaltespray__Test_2925876

Gruß Armin


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

An alle Befürworter von Luftgewehr, Tellereisen, Tabasco 
(und was Eurer kruden Phantasie noch so entspringt)!

Wenn Ihr bei einem Tier, das nur seinem Instinkt folgt (sei es nun __ Reiher, Katze, Hunde oder sonstwas) bzw. sein arttypisches Verhalten an den Tag legt, schon zu solchen Mitteln greift... 

Was ist mit dem niedlichen Vierjährigen, der es lustig findet, dem Koi mit einem Stock auf den Kopf zu hauen?

Oder dem "netten" Nachbarn, der im Vollbesitz seiner "geistigen" Kräfte Domestos in den Teich kippt. 

Enden die am Apfelbaum? 

Wohl kaum. 

Denn wir haben uns von dem System "Aug um Aug" und Lynchjustiz verabschiedet, als wir uns entschlossen haben, kultiviert zu sein und uns von Mob und Tier zu unterscheiden.


----------



## A6er (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wir haben uns von dem System "Aug um Aug" und Lynchjustiz verabschiedet, als wir uns entschlossen haben, kultiviert zu sein und uns von Mob und Tier zu unterscheiden.



Genau,

deshalb haben die Bayern damals auch den lieben Braunbären *("nicht")* abgeschossen, weil sich die Bauern sagten: "Ach, lass den Guten doch ruhig meine Schafe erlegen, ist eben Natur und von Lynchjustiz wollen wir nix wissen".


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

Lieber Rüdiger,

da bringst Du aber etwas durcheinander - das waren nicht irgendwelche Bauern in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion sondern Jagdbeauftragte aufgrund einer Entscheidung des Rechtsstaates im Hinblick auf das Wohl seiner Bürger. Was auch immer man davon halten mag - es war eben keine Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

@ Christine

Bitte lass gut sein.   

@ A6er

was soll das jetzt noch  

Zu deinem Katzenbild ist alles gesagt.
Ob sie es wirklich war, weißt du nicht.

Und dein neuestes Beispiel kann ich locker durch weitere ersetzen.

So langsam bewegst du dich in Richtung "100 m Landstrasse"


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Fischt" diese Katze?*

an ALLE

ich bin mal so frei und werde dass Thema schliessen.

Es wurde m.E. alles gesagt

Und der Braunbär hat mit einem Gartenteichforum nun wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.


----------

